# Beginner Trip Report: Inflatable Kayaks / Duckies (Glenwood Springs)



## Davetripd (Jul 3, 2015)

Regarding inflatable kayaks, not sure if I'm a rafter or a kayaker but I thought I would add my experience - a little off the beaten path for people who lurk around here and want more than a flat-water booze cruise but aren't quite sure about stepping it up to the next level. 

1. Glenwood Canyon @ 4500 - 5000


----------



## Davetripd (Jul 3, 2015)

Regarding inflatable kayaks, not sure if I'm a rafter or a kayaker but I thought I would add my experience - a little off the beaten path for people who lurk around here and want more than a flat-water booze cruise but aren't quite sure about stepping it up to the next level. 

1. Glenwood Canyon Grizzly - 2 Rivers @ 4500 - 5000 Lots of fun, big fun waves but a bit pushy in an IK 
2. Roaring Fork - 2 Rivers @ 3000 More isolated feeling (no highway) very similar to Glenwood Canyon. Cemetery section had big fun waves but nothing intimidating. 
3. Crystal River - Roaring Fork @ 600 In my opinion this was a very different river compared to the much busier Canyon and Roaring Fork sections. There are a couple drops and holes above the KOA campground that are fun and scary in just the right amounts. The river is fast and cold and can be shallow in some areas and there was some tree's laying down in the river but they were easily avoided. I would definitely recommend this stretch to someone who is looking for a little more action.

Looking for more areas to check out in our IK's and would love some feedback. Next on the list is Deckers and filter plant on the Poudre.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Dave, we've got a good group of paddlers mostly Ik's, over here on the western slope that does lots of easy and hard class III to V-. But I notice you are from Denver so I can only give you the obvious close runs I know of. The upper and lower Blue for sure, then venture to do Browns, Bighorn Sheep Canyon, and Rincon on the Ark, and definitely take the extra time to drive to Almont and do the Upper and Middle Taylor with guidance for the first time. Give Gunther a jingle at 970-497-6512 and I'll share a wealth of information with you on this side of the divide. I have logged over 1000 river miles on just 4 main rivers over here and know every inch on every run on the San Miquel, Taylor, Uncompaghre, and Anthracite Creek, so get on our paddling list. I,m very old school so I really prefer talking to people, just call me.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry Dave,let me correct that. We do mostly class III, with some class II+ and some Class IV- nothing harder. Tried to correct my V- mistake but couldn't edit it in time. Most of our runs are busy fun, but low anxiety runs.


----------

